# going to buy a 2500hd GMC crew will this work? it has no snow plow prep



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

193 - ebony leather
19i - ebony interior trim
1sz - option package savings
41u - onyx black
4sa - slt decor
6gk - spring comptr select frt lh
7gk - spring comptr select frt rh
a31 - pwr windows w/dr express-down
a48 - power rear sliding window (replaces rear window defogger if std or ordered)
a60 - locking tailgate
a68 - rear 60/40 folding bench seat
ag1 - dr 10-way power seat adjuster
ag2 - frt pass 10-way pwr seat adj
aj1 - solar-ray deep tinted glass
an3 - uplevel front bucket seats with leather-appointed seat trim
ap3 - remote vehicle starter system
at8 - rr facing child restraint
au3 - power door locks incl remote keyless entry
b30 - carpeted flr covering w/vinyl mats
b32 - front color-keyed floor mats
b33 - rear color-keyed floor mats
b85 - bodyside moldings
c6w - 9,200 lbs gvwr
cj2 - auto dual-zone air cond
cmd - assembly plant - flint, mi
d07 - floor console
dd8 - inside rearview auto-dimming mirror
dh6 - lighted visor mirrors
dk8 - console, overhead deluxe
dl3 - power heated outside mirrors w/dr auto-dimming, turn signal, curb tilt
e63 - wideside pickup box
ef7 - us country code
ft2 - arm tors bar spring adj
ft3 - arm tors bar spring adj
g80 - locking rear differential
gt4 - 3.73 rear axle ratio
jf4 - power adjustable pedals
jh6 - 4-wheel power disc brakes, hd
jl1 - integrated trailer brake controller
jl4 - stabilitrak - stability control
k34 - cruise control
k47 - high capacity air cleaner
kc4 - external engine oil cooler
knp - ext transmission oil cooler
kw1 - 160-amp alternator
ly6 - vortec 6.0l v8 sfi engine
myd - 6-spd h.d. Auto transmission
n79 - wheel
n89 - 17" bright-machined alum wheels
ne1 - 50-state emissions
np5 - leather-wrapped steering wheel
nqf - electronic shift transfer case
nu1 - emission system, california level 2
pdd - slt convenience package:
*universal garage door opener
*adjustable power pedals
*locking tailgate
*ez-lift tailgate
*rear parking assist
ppa - ez lift tailgate
qxt - 17" all-terrain bw tires
r6j - customer dialog network
r9i - heated wiper fluid is not incl
r9n - processing code - seat
saf - spare tire lock
slm - stock orders
slt - 'lt' equipment sales package
t74 - headlamps control auto, delay
t96 - fog lamps
tfe - sales incentive-commitment plus
u01 - roof marker lamps
u2k - xm satellite radio - service fee extra; 1st 3 months incl.
Ud7 - rear parking assist
ue1 - 1 yr onstar safe & sound (ask dlr about turn-by-turn nav upgrade)
ug1 - universal home remote
uj6 - tire pressure monitor system
uk3 - steering wheel audio controls
uk6 - rear audio system controls
upf - bluetooth for phone
uqa - bose premium speaker system
us8 - am/fm stereo with cd player (replaces std/opt pkg radio)
uy2 - trailering wiring provisions
v22 - chrome surround grille
v73 - statement of cert. U.s.
V76 - front tow hooks
vb3 - chrome rear bumper
vg3 - bumper, front chrome
vh9 - envelope owner info manual
vk3 - front license plate mount
vr4 - weight dist hitch platform
vt7 - owners manual english
vxs - complete vehicle label
yd3 - base equip for sch gvw plate
yd5 - front spring - base equipment
yd6 - rear spring - base equipment
ye9 - sle/slt decor
z82 - heavy duty trailering equip.
Z85 - handling/trailering susp pkg
z88 - gmc truck nameplate
zer - 16" oor bw spare tire
zy1 - solid paint


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

NO VYU plow prep?

Some/most Dealers are refusing to do any warranty snowplowing related repairs on NON
VYU plow prep equipped GM trucks. Just keep that in mind.

I suppose somebody will chime in with the "Mag-Moss Act" chatter and the old "dealer will
have to PROVE that the snoplowing made it fail/break down" banter and they HAVE to fix it
under warranty BS ! 

Let me tell you that ain't how it happens in the real world! I have been there and done that!
You can argue with them all day long with the Mag-Moss act BS because its up to YOU to
prove it didn't while you truck sits there broke !

Best to play it safe and find a truck with the VYU pkg.


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

i'm with sonjaab on this one...do yourself a favor and find a plow with the prep package. if it were a 5 or 6 year old truck no big deal, but spending that kind of dough on something they won't warranty seems stupid imo. Most dealers can help you shop around, otherwise remember that it is a GM truck, they make more every year and thousands of them. chances are someone has the exact same one with the plow package...


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

TOP..........You should also remember that the 2500 uses a different mounting carton
than the 1500 on a Western plow (gmt-900 07-10 models). 
Not sure if the wiring harnesses/mounts are different on the 2011s tho.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

IF anyone can find me a truck like that above within a 100miles of 13850 zip post it with the VYU pack
I don't know how I'm gonna get my 600.00 deposit back if I back out.


I got my dealer all setup to take my old mount and get the new one, The wiring is the same
, well its got all the the snow plow items, but the skid plates and the switch for the roof lights
I know why it does not have the plow pack is because the climate controls conflict on build sheet. at least they did on 07 and 08s

I have a plow on 1500 with no plow option but then again I don't abuse it at all, dealer has not had an issue with it.

all Im missing is the NZZ skid plates and the roof emergency light wire which is not big enough anyways, the dual zone climate
control is the conflict for the VYU, same issue on my 1500 they could not get both and the plow prep was not for a crew 1500 either
I only put about 6000 miles a year on the truck so I most likely wont have a issue anyways. I have had a hard time finding a SLT crew with the prow prep
and the climate delete at same time.

VYU SNOW PLOW PREP PACKAGE - Includes 15-AMP power for backup and roof emergency light, high-flow front bumper, forward lamp wiring harness, 
(TRW) Provision for cab roof mounted lamp/beacon, instrument panel jumper wiring harness for electric trailer brake controller and (NZZ) Skid Plate 
Package (Requires 4WD models; Not available with (CJ2) dual-zone automatic air conditioning or (CF5) power sunroof; On Crew Cab models, not 
available with (LMM) Duramax 6.6L Turbo Diesel V8 engine; Includes (KW1) 160-AMP alternator with (LY6) Vortec 6.0L V8 SFI engine; Includes (K76) 
dual 125-AMP alternators with (LMM) Duramax 6.6L Turbo Diesel V8 engine; Not available with (U42) rear entertainment system)


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Correct me if I am wrong but I dont think GM offered plow prep on ANY crew cab untill 2011. Just run it you will be fine. I run an 01 Gasser Crew and an 08 Duramax Crew no prob. Crank the T bars, put some ballast in and they are a tank. Warranty stuff hasnt been an issue on my 08. I have had it in for a couple things and they dont care about the plow.


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

not to contradict my previous comment, but if you have dealt with the same dealer each time and they will do any of the warranty work with no questions asked, then it might not be so bad...what does anyone on plowsite really know?? I mean there are for sure some smart guys, but my newest truck is a 2000 silverado 2500...Warranty is a word that doesn't cross my mind.. if you feel its a good deal then go for it.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

If you have a good relationship with your dealer I wouldn't worry about it. None of my trucks have plow prep and they were all bought new. The prep package doesn't cover stupidity so if it's abuse it's not covered anyways.


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

Sure, it will work. Just be sure to install Timbrens. They will mitigate the extra weight on the front end. All the other "missing features" are minor in comparison.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

topdj;1173375 said:


> I don't know how I'm gonna get my 600.00 deposit back if I back out.


The dealer CANNOT keep your deposit if you back out. NYS law.

Doesn't mean they wouldn't try.

I wouldn't worry about the VYU package... Much to do about nothing. GM _is_ tightening up on warranty stuff, but there's dealers out there who don't make a big deal about it. My last truck, 2008 2500HD ext cab short box Duramax, had no plow prep package and my local dealer warrantied plenty of stuff on that truck, and I didn't even buy it from them.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

well I pick it up friday, 34400 has 17800 miles
getting 22k for my 07 1500 crew


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

gave up looking for the right truck and bought this baby


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

I have that truck in white, loaded SLE , because I hate leather, and it does have the 
snow plow prep and dual zone climate control.
Nice truck!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

That's a really nice truck and I love the colour.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice truck. Looks alot like mine.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

tjlands;1234234 said:


> I have that truck in white, loaded SLE , because I hate leather, and it does have the
> snow plow prep and dual zone climate control.
> Nice truck!


No more climate control delete ? with plow prep ... ?


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

yes has climite and plow prep, I had them not order the adjust pedals, wheelhouse liners and the backup sensors. Im going with the camera instead. I love the leather it comes on with the remote start and the 2011 has a 5200 front axle rating


----------



## PetalsandPines (Mar 26, 2001)

nice truck


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Cosmic Charlie;1234252 said:


> No more climate control delete ? with plow prep ... ?


Guess not I have every option except leather, 
a Western 8.5 MVP was installed on it today,


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

nice truck!! wish I could afford something that nice and to plow with to boot! hope it lasts a long time for you; oh wait it a chevy it will!


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

carkey351;1234493 said:


> nice truck!! wish I could afford something that nice and to plow with to boot! hope it lasts a long time for you; oh wait it a chevy it will!


its nice and so is the damn payment LOL
I walked in with 3000 in cash and my 2007 1500 crew which I still owed $ on
in the end I put a grand total of 13000.00 down and I kept about 7k in my savings in case of Job loss or other unforeseen issue. They got me a crazy 3.14 rate at the GMC dealer and 3000 in rebates.


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Truck is sick!! Love the color, best iv seen to date. About the only thing I could want to see in the 2011 would be a dark green over tan interior...


----------



## 09Busa (Nov 27, 2010)

mycirus;1173485 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but I dont think GM offered plow prep on ANY crew cab untill 2011. Just run it you will be fine. I run an 01 Gasser Crew and an 08 Duramax Crew no prob. Crank the T bars, put some ballast in and they are a tank. Warranty stuff hasnt been an issue on my 08. I have had it in for a couple things and they dont care about the plow.


Unlike previous years, you do not have to touch your t-bars. My front end does not move when I lift my Boss 8'2" V.


----------



## 09Busa (Nov 27, 2010)

topdj;1234697 said:


> its nice and so is the damn payment LOL
> I walked in with 3000 in cash and my 2007 1500 crew which I still owed $ on
> in the end I put a grand total of 13000.00 down and I kept about 7k in my savings in case of Job loss or other unforeseen issue. They got me a crazy 3.14 rate at the GMC dealer and 3000 in rebates.


Good luck with your new truck. It's sharp. I love mine.


----------

